# Game Making - NewBie



## greatdipanshu (Feb 25, 2006)

It has been over a hear since I downloaded this amazing piece of software called GAME MAKER www.gamemaker.nl. ALthough I have moved to 3d programming but newbie would like to get your hands dirty on this 2d developer. (Sorry if I am bad at English)

It would help to choose the simple mode while running game maker.
Game Maker is object oriented, let's clear up the terminology first

*Sprite* :- 2d graphics to represent an object

*Object* :- Member having the necessary coding to make them work. They use sprites to represent themselves.

*Backgrounds,Sounds* :- You Joking?

*Rooms* :- The Stage for game, for beginners you may consider it a level.

Ok. To the left you see the tree, add a sprite ( Right click on the sprites folder ). Load any sprite(graphic) you may find suitable for a players air-ship, top-down. Many sprites come loaded with Game Maker. Or you may want to make your own.

Load Another one for your enemy ship.

Note : The Sprites can be animated, make sure the animation is not weird.

Make sure the transparent check-box is selected when you are defining sprites, a litte above edit sprite button. (Reason would be given)

More on defining sprite : official (Simple Mode)
*www.gamemaker.nl/doc/html/107_00_sprites.html 

Alright Similarly add a Background, The blue one packaged with gamemaker would be good. (Use your discretion) 
DON'T MAKE THE BACKGROUND TRANSPARENT.

More on backgrounds : official (simle Mode)
*www.gamemaker.nl/doc/html/109_00_backgrounds.html
Now add two bullets, one for enemy, one for player. (use proper names)

Now add two objects one for player and one for enemy. 

Game maker is event-driven (Most of the games are)
This means, whenever a action occurs ( time limit over, player hits a key etc.), the engine notifys all objects, which may choose to react or not to react.

You will see two panes , One for events ( such as hitting the space bar) and another for actions ( such as player firing a bullet)

<Player Object>
Click the Add event button and Add five events from the Keyboard group.
<Left> (not <press left>or <release left> <Right> <UP> <Down> and <No key>. In each add the action <Move in a specified direction> and choose the appropriate direction using the arrows. Choose the middle block for <No Key>. (This will make it move where it is, causing no net movement.) Set speed to 5 in each action. Add a create event and choose the score tab, and add <Set the health> action using 100 as the parameter.

<Player Bullet Object>

Add the create event and use <Move in a specified direction> to make them move upward with a speed of 8.

Add <Other-Outside Room> Event and add <Destroy the instance> From the main1 actions.

<Enemy Bullet Object>

Add the create event and use <Move in a specified direction> to make them move downward with a speed of 8.

Add <Other-Outside Room> Event and add <Destroy the instance> From the main1 actions.

<Enemy Object>

Add a Create event. Make it move with a speed of 5 downwards (You know how). Add two collisions events. A menu showing obejcts will appear. Add one for Players ship and one for Players Bullet . and add <Destroy the instance> From the main1 actions in both.

<Player Object>

Add two collision events, one for Enemy ship and another for Enemy Bullet. Use set the health action in the <score> tab and set the value as 
-10 in both. CHECK THE RELATIVE CHECKBOX. This will cause the health to be subtracted by 10, instead of setting it to -10.

From the Other Events, Choose No More Health And action:<Destroy the instance > from main1. Add a Display a message from main2 to display a game over message

Add a spacebar event from the keyboard events and choose <Create A instance> from main1. Choose the Players Bullet and set coordinates to (0,0). Check the relative checkbox.

<Enemy Object>

Add a <Step>  event from the <Steps> events. From the control tab choose <With a change perform next action> and specify 30 as the value. Choose <Create A instance> from main1. Choose the Enemy. Bullet and set coordinates to (0,0). Check the relative checkbox.

<Player bullet object>

Add a collision event with the enemy and choose to destroy the instance<Main 1>

<Enemy bullet object>

Add a collision event with the Player and choose to destroy the instance<Main 1>

To the extreme left would be an option to specify a sprite for each object.
Give proper sprites for each of the objects.

<Enemy Object> 

Add a Step event <ANY> and choose <if a variable has a value> from the control.

Choose <Y,greater thand,480>. Standard size for rooms is 640*480. This would check if it is located outside room. Destroy the object(main1). Why did'nt we use Outside Room as in case of objects. Wait a sec!

<Now add another object - control> and don't define any sprites.

<CONTROL>

Add a step event <Any> and add create a instance . Choose the Enemy
and add values as

X: random(room_width)
Y: -16

this random command will cause the enemy to appear randomly appear from the top of the screen. Got a hint why didn't we use the Outside Event in the Enemy. The Y value would have caused it to destroy.

Now define a room. On the Left would be a pull down menu to add objects.
Add the player and the controller near the center. Choose the Backgrounds tab and and select a image from the pull down menu (Right nder the Foreground command, don't select the foreground command though. Set the vertical speed to 3.

Run the game. Use the Run menu. To create the executable, use the File menu.

The game was very simple, But If you have any doubts about its capability download the game created by me a long time ago :

*savefile.com/projects/762183

Official Help: *www.gamemaker.nl/doc/html/index.html
Have a Nice day!
[/url]


----------



## Rohan Rastogi (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey ur tutorial' really good for my little bro' of 3 yrs.


----------



## greatdipanshu (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks man! I know I am not good at writing neither good at explaining things. It was just a try


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 15, 2006)

Whatever......

I liked it since I couldn't figure out a single thing in the manual !


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 20, 2006)

Good work man


----------



## mayurpam (Dec 13, 2006)

you saying u moved to 3d programming tell us more about that


----------



## radonryder (Jun 4, 2007)

...
tut tut
try downloadin M.U.G.E.N
.then downlad a couple of chars,stages...
much more fun than game maker.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 4, 2007)

rajkumar_personal said:
			
		

> Whatever......
> 
> I liked it since I couldn't figure out a single thing in the manual !




And i liked it cuz i didnt understand a thing in his post but liked the effort he put into it


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey man
Nice Soft......good interface
BUT
y'all must be knowing 'bout CLAW the best oldies game still out there
well after installing GM7, when i went to play claw,it opened as a gamemaker file
and doesnt let me play!!!!!!

Tried uninstalling GM7 too........but it didnt help
Now i am not able to play claw!!!!
Can I Play it Now?????????
Plz give me sum suggestions!!!??!?!?!?!
Thanx in advance..............


----------

